# PR card



## anwar2003 (Mar 23, 2010)

dears,

kindly to advise me what are the requirements / documents need to be submitted for PR obtaining .

thks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

anwar2003 said:


> dears,
> 
> kindly to advise me what are the requirements / documents need to be submitted for PR obtaining .
> 
> thks


The application form is on the CIC website.

Application Forms and Guides


----------

